# I bought the wife............



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

a Pug dog as a present

despite the squashed nose, bulging eyes and rolls of fat

the dog loves her


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

ooooooooooo nasty lol :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

thats a bit ruff. :twisted:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## dalecrx (Mar 24, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------

